# ищу мастера



## dokboroda (17 Окт 2012)

нужен мастер по установке выборки на аккордеон скандали супер6 lx


----------



## levsha34 (19 Окт 2012)

Местоположение мастера вообще значения не имеет? Регион обитания инструмента сообщите.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (19 Окт 2012)

Не надо портить инструмент. Говорю Вам как мастер с 25-летним стажем и в прошлом концертирующий аккордеонист.


----------



## _Scandalli_ (19 Окт 2012)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> Не надо портить инструмент. Говорю Вам как мастер с 25-летним стажем и в прошлом концертирующий аккордеонист.


 Полностью согласен. Скандалли Супер 6 в первую очередь эстрадный аккордеон (если кто не знает, на нем В. Ковтун играет по сей день). Лучше купите себе Супиту, или, на крайняк, Консону, и вставляйте выборку туда. 
Просто жаль мне Скандалли, уж очень классная вещь)


----------



## dokboroda (21 Окт 2012)

Не буду. Думаеете мне захотелось поиздеваться над инструментом. Сын заканчивает vep. колледж, инструмента нет, купить дорогой не посильно. Вот и ищу не очень дорогой приличный инструмент. Скандали рассматривал как вариант. Я даже точно не знаю продадут ли его. Просто хотел прикинуть во сколько обойдется. Прошу извинить меня, если кого обидел своими намерениями.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (22 Окт 2012)

Если продают Супер-6 за недорого, возможно, что убитый. У этих инструментов есть проблемка с правой механикой. Ставили мягкий алюминий, и рычаги ломаются в месте изгиба, притом подряд. А ремонтировать очень сложно: 1мм влево 1мм вправо - рычаги будут стучать друг о друга. Так что не влипните.


----------

